#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  舊徵角（已停止

## 弦月

單子留著，以後再看看

重點一：有寫死、寫廢或寫到生出伴侶的可能性

重點二：可能會寫的和你的設定有些不符還是怎樣的，請見諒

重點三：雖然紅字外的東西不是必填，但請盡量還是填一下，以免這隻中二獸隨意自行腦補

重點四：在別的地方填徵角單超過兩次的就盡量別來徵角了，留給新獸機會喔～

重點五：越晚填單子的獸可能會越晚出場或者戲份越少（不一定，要再看看）

最大重點：你的角色民國幾年登場還是個謎

單子：（紅字為必填）

--------------------
你的獸名：

獸的品種：（狼、狐狸或是你想填一些奇奇怪怪的東西也可以）

性別：

外觀：（請務必說明毛色、瞳色）（然後如果有人形或獸人形也請說明）

種族：（獸人、純獸、可以變成獸人的獸或可以變成人的獸）（關於這點我以後會貼設定）

個性：（不打個性我會亂寫）

體型大小、身高之類的：

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：（這樣我才知道你是男孩、女孩、少年、少女還是男人、女人）

你有沒有伴侶（配偶）了：（問這個感覺好奇怪呀）

其他一切你想附註的東西：
--------------------
很好，我要滾回去寫小說了，大家掰

下次發文好像就五十篇了，覺得高興：）

----------


## 幻月狼仙

你的獸名：幻瞳
獸的品種：狼
性別：公
外觀：
瞳色皆為紫色只是有傷痕的那邊較深
毛色為白色～
種族：獸人
個性：對大家都很好但是討厭的人也不會特別去排斥
           不太喜歡管一些不關自己的事
體型大小、身高之類的：約179cm
                                         算是瘦的身材
｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：17歲
還有就是右爪臂有纏繃帶喔喔!傷痕都是深暗紅色
這樣可以嗎？感謝你了!

----------


## 弦月

> 你的獸名：幻瞳
> 獸的品種：狼
> 性別：公
> 外觀：
> 瞳色皆為紫色只是有傷痕的那邊較深
> 毛色為白色～
> 種族：獸人
> 個性：對大家都很好但是討厭的人也不會特別去排斥
>            不太喜歡管一些不關自己的事
> ...


收到了
詳細情形以後會悄悄話傳給你

然後……恭喜搶到頭香！（？

----------


## 月光銀牙

你的獸名：銀牙（綽號：豆芽菜）

獸的品種：狼

性別：公

外觀：下方簽名檔

種族：純獸、可變成人的獸（耳朵跟尾巴還是會在）

個性：孤寂冷淡，外冷內熱的傢伙，因為個性的關係常常招致誤解

體型大小、身高之類的：獸型2米5，人型175

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：隨和男性樣，看起來像大學生，其實才高二

你有沒有伴侶（配偶）了：有啊

貓的設定：

名字：羊咩（綽號：貓

個性：霸氣大姐，其實內心很溫柔

種族：橘底虎斑貓（也可變成人（尾巴還會在）

性別：母


其他一切你想附註的東西：別殺了我
--------------------
以上

----------


## 劫修

看到徵角想來試試看 > <

你的獸名：劫修

獸的品種：貓

性別：母

外觀：



毛色是黑色，四肢末端、耳朵末端與尾巴末端為白毛

瞳孔是赤色

種族：可以變成獸的人（也有獸人形態，保留貓的特徵）

個性：性格很活潑、開朗，但很怕生，不喜歡人多的地方，想到什麼就做什麼，沒考慮後果：ｐ

體型大小、身高之類的：體型偏瘦、身高168cm （獸人型態約175cm、獸形則為普通貓大小）

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：大學生、但常被人誤認為是國高中生

你有沒有伴侶（配偶）了：沒有捏

其他一切你想附註的東西：平胸（欸、喜歡打扮得像男性、常穿帽T與輕便休閒褲

不知道這樣可不可以，需要補充的話請在告訴我O w O

非常感謝 >  <

----------


## 卡斯特

狼樂終於開了～那第一篇文就決定是你了～


獸名：卡斯特.薩爾(叫卡斯特或卡滋就好

獸的品種：幻天獸(平常以狼型態現身

性別：公的

外觀：
眼珠-冰藍色
毛色-銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色
裝飾-脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊(不用強調幻獸爪)，左前腳帶著一個有著藍色電路的煙黑色手環(磁環扣，用來召喚武器)

幻天獸型態-狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾，將脖子上的項鍊扯掉就會變回幻天獸，雖然有翅膀但不太會飛

種族：可以變成人的獸，但變成人時會露出尾巴及獸耳(亞人

個性：獨行獸一隻，警覺性很高，不容易相信任何生物，討厭麻煩的事，說話跟行動有時會相反(傲嬌)，獨來獨往令人捉摸不定，不過內心卻十分熱情開朗，而且很單純，不過這只有在想睡覺或起床時才會出現，會為朋友赴湯蹈火，見到陌生人遇到麻煩會出手幫助，隨即消失，擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走，破壞一切事物，因此常很自責，也因為怕被追捕(幻天獸很少見)，而以狼的型態生活著，且一直保守著這個秘密 

體型大小、身高之類的：體型-中偏瘦小 ，精瘦型 
獸時: 
身長-100公分(不包括尾長) 
身高-60公分 
尾長-95公分

幻天獸時:
身長-100公分
身高-60公分
尾長-95公分
翅膀-150公分

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：14

你有沒有伴侶（配偶）了：沒

其他一切你想附註的東西：
武器: 
藍焰棒-常用的，寬3公分，長160公分
外觀:為銀色，上面有紅色紋路，正中間有深藍色按鈕，用來控制伸縮
可伸縮，好攜帶，會發出藍色的火焰

屬性:幻種-念力系(因為較會用火的能力所以常被誤認為火系

技能:
涳 - 被嚇到會發動，憤怒時也會，將自身周圍某些東西停止或改變，例如停止移動中的車子或改變方向，若為非自動啟發身體會很累，也能短暫移動東西
藍焰爪 -又稱冰火之爪，使用此技能能使場面上充滿藍火與寒冰


亞人型態的衣服及身高給作者決定～獸設樣貌在下方簽名檔裡～
大概就這樣，如果有問題歡迎提出0w0

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

應觀眾要求而前來的(被打
種族:龍獸類
性別:第三性別(?)
外觀:都是毛
性格:萌萌蠢蠢(X
身高:172CM
｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡:19
你有沒有伴侶（配偶）:沒有(掩面

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      本狼就不客氣啦！好久沒參加徵角活動了。

你的獸名：斯冰菊

獸的品種：北極狼

性別：公

外觀：基本上背黑腹白(尾巴也一樣)，胸前有兩塊紫色星狀毛。狼人型態穿一條海灘褲，顏色不定，戴紫色線串起來的項鍊。


種族：可在狼人和狼之間自由變換，不會變成人類。

個性：睿智聰穎，對夢想堅持到底，喜歡嗥一點都不好笑的凍笑話。

體型大小、身高之類的：狼型態肩高91公分，狼人型態身高180公分，狼人型態的腿部如同設定圖所顯示為三段。

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：25歲青年

你有沒有伴侶（配偶）了：還沒

其他一切你想附註的東西：本狼的狼族階級是賤狼(OMEGA)。

最後祝福弦月創作順利、靈感源源不絕！

                                                                                                         北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                              狼版12年6月7日    15:20

----------


## 帝嵐

上次看到名額滿了好失望呀,這次一定要徵到!

你的獸名：銀耀

獸的品種：翼狼

性別：公

外觀：http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=WY5Y

種族：純獸

個性：很隨合  忠心,做了的事一定要做到底,偶爾耍點嘴皮子

體型大小、身高之類的：狼肩高80cm,全長(含尾)190cm

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：人類18歲的外貌

你有沒有伴侶（配偶）了：沒有

其他一切你想附註的東西：別讓我領便當就好QwQ

上下弦月加油喔!一定能寫出好小說的

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

我要搶到最後一個!

你的獸名：路恩。希格雷因

一般會以路恩稱呼，契約主才會叫希格雷因、希格

獸的品種：外觀除了毛色花紋和設定圖裡寫的東西外，都與一般灰狼無異

性別：無，人型外觀、聲線為男性；獸型的話會直接用心電感應所以沒有聲音的問題~(若改為普通獸的話聲音還是男性)

外觀：如底下獸設及頭貼，麻煩上弦月動動爪子囉~

種族：魔族；如果不能用的話就是能變成人的狼!

個性：不激動，喜歡一邊行動一邊觀察，記性不錯，對於周遭人事物都會稍為留意，即便是敵人還是會不小心記住對方喜好(?
待人溫和但在重大決定上是強勢的；整體算是穩重的，如果沒有感覺到對方惡意都會當朋友對待

體型大小、身高之類的：獸型為一般灰狼大小，人型身高約178，沒有體重(??

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：約27~28，成年人類外觀

你有沒有伴侶（配偶）了：無

補充:詳細設定請見下方背景設定

抱歉個人雜七雜八的設定很多，如果覺得難用的話請上弦月隨意動刀沒關係!!

以上

----------


## 幻星嵐

不知道還有沒有缺，所以就跑來試試看了(?
沒有的話，也只好等看看有沒有下次了(?

你的獸名：幻星嵐
獸的品種：狼
種族：獸人
性別：公
個性：算溫和好相處，滿隨和的~  
人很好相處不過好像滿容易想東想西的(?←滿容易用各種角度或想法之類的去推算事情什麼的
不容易生氣(O)，但是還是有忍耐限度
體型大小、身高之類的：182公分、身材參考獸設(?)
｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：18歲
你有沒有伴侶（配偶）了：嘛...不管有還是沒有，目前還是希望不用幫我寫(?)
如果還需要什麼其他資料請歡迎和我索取(?)

另外以下是我的獸設，請參考(?)
眼瞳和繃帶的部分，請麻煩不要搞錯了(?)謝謝囉~

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...54bf91b68f2e45

----------


## 弦月

> 你的獸名：銀牙（綽號：豆芽菜）
> 
> 獸的品種：狼
> 
> 性別：公
> 
> 外觀：下方簽名檔
> 
> 種族：純獸、可變成人的獸（耳朵跟尾巴還是會在）
> ...


收到了

你的設定大概會在第十章後出現

我會把你寫的完全沒有地位的＞＞＞不，我是指讓貓咪的戲份無線提升這樣（喂

然後就是耳尾同色、貓頭髮是亞麻色






> 看到徵角想來試試看 > <
> 
> 你的獸名：劫修
> 
> 獸的品種：貓
> 
> 性別：母
> 
> 外觀：
> ...


收到了

妳的設定大概會在第十章後出現，

能變成貓的人呢～真是有趣的設定！






> 狼樂終於開了～那第一篇文就決定是你了～
> 
> 
> 獸名：卡斯特.薩爾(叫卡斯特或卡滋就好
> 
> 獸的品種：幻天獸(平常以狼型態現身
> 
> 性別：公的
> 
> ...


收到了，你的設定大概會在中後章出現
真是豐富精采的設定呢～或許我會把它用在很奇怪很棒的地方喔！






> 應觀眾要求而前來的(被打
> 種族:龍獸類
> 性別:第三性別(?)
> 外觀:都是毛
> 性格:萌萌蠢蠢(X
> 身高:172CM
> ｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡:19
> 你有沒有伴侶（配偶）:沒有(掩面


耶總監！
跟卡斯特比起來超少異常簡潔明瞭的設定（？
妳的設定大概......老實說我也不知道什麼時候會出現耶（喂！
總而言之是個第三性別偏女性的神奇龍人吧？而且還可以在天上畫畫果然很好用（？





> TO  弦月：
> 
>       本狼就不客氣啦！好久沒參加徵角活動了。
> 
> 你的獸名：斯冰菊
> 
> 獸的品種：北極狼
> 
> 性別：公
> ...



收到了，你的設定大概會在中後章後出現
然後，關於凍笑話那點，可以提供幾個給我嗎？
或許會寫到（？





> 上次看到名額滿了好失望呀,這次一定要徵到!
> 
> 你的獸名：銀耀
> 
> 獸的品種：翼狼
> 
> 性別：公
> 
> 外觀：http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=WY5Y
> ...


收到了
你的設定應該會在後面幾章出現
話說，妳的事情解決了嗎？
我很為妳擔心的說





> 我要搶到最後一個!
> 
> 你的獸名：路恩。希格雷因
> 
> 一般會以路恩稱呼，契約主才會叫希格雷因、希格
> 
> 獸的品種：外觀除了毛色花紋和設定圖裡寫的東西外，都與一般灰狼無異
> 
> 性別：無，人型外觀、聲線為男性；獸型的話會直接用心電感應所以沒有聲音的問題~(若改為普通獸的話聲音還是男性)
> ...


收到了，妳的設定大概會在中章出現
我覺得比起我的設定，妳的設定已經很少了
我應該不會隨便動刀啦，以後再說（？






> 不知道還有沒有缺，所以就跑來試試看了(?
> 沒有的話，也只好等看看有沒有下次了(?
> 
> 你的獸名：幻星嵐
> 獸的品種：狼
> 種族：獸人
> 性別：公
> 個性：算溫和好相處，滿隨和的~  
> 人很好相處不過好像滿容易想東想西的(?←滿容易用各種角度或想法之類的去推算事情什麼的
> ...


收到了，你的設定大概會在中章出現
其實真的已經滿了，不過沒關係，反正你都填單子了，就讓你加入囉 :wuffer_laugh: 
然後，豆眉呀......真是個讓我有點想亂寫的設定（這隻獸瘋了，不要理她



好了，所有蒸餃已經處理完畢
歷時三天（排除狼版關閉日），徵到了十位有意願的獸，上弦月在此感謝大家的踴躍參與
有參加徵角的獸：
幻瞳（幻月狼仙，狼獸人）
銀牙＆羊咩（月光銀牙，可變成人的狼＆貓）
劫修（劫修，可變成貓的人）
卡斯特.薩爾（卡斯特，幻天獸，可變成人）
艾萊維亞拉（艾萊維亞拉，龍人）
斯冰菊（斯冰菊，狼獸人）
銀星（銀耀，純狼）
路恩。希格雷因（路恩。希格雷因，魔族狼，可變成人）
幻星嵐（幻星嵐，狼獸人）
以及隱藏獸物一位（隱藏獸物小朋友請不要隨意暴露自己的身分喔！）

以上十位，再次感謝你們的參與
小說設定近幾日將會於文學創作版面發布！
至於內文何時會出現就再看看吧

----------

